# Question??????????



## ReefMan470 (Nov 8, 2008)

When Doing A Fresh Water Dip On Zoas Do You Have To Add Any Thing To The Water To Get Nuids Off Them.........please Any Info Will Be Help Full To Me.....


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here you go people use it all over the world, I have sent it to people in the UK Spain and Australia

Zoo Dip Part I and 2 - Michigan Reefers


----------



## ReefMan470 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks For the info I will be spending tomorrow night doing about 30 different zoa rocks.


----------

